# Sticky  How Old Is Your Budgie?



## CuteLittleBirdies

* How Old Is Your Budgie?

Some Help To Identify your Budgies Age From 6 Weeks To 1 Year Or Older

I have noticed quite a few member asking what the age of their budgies were, so I thought I would put together a article for some of the things to look for when trying to figure out how old your budgie is 

How Old Is Your Budgie?
*


----------

